# GoPro



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Only worth it if you upgrade to the Black edition since the Silver is basically a Hero2 and the White is basically a HD Hero.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

By original do you mean the first HD Hero?

If you go for a new GoPro definitely go the Black. The Silver and White and just GoPro HD Hero2's in new casing, so no major recording quality upgrades from the last generation - although it'll still be an upgrade for you since the original Hero's were a decent step below the Hero2.

The Hero3 Black is a different story though - definitely worth a good look since it records at 60fps at 1080p.

Picture quality on the Black is amazing, only downside is short battery life (bout 1 and a half hours on slope recording at 1080 / 60 fps).


----------

